# Best buffet on International Drive, Orlando



## Travelclam (Nov 25, 2012)

Going down there next week for a little sun with some friends.  I was asked if I know what would be a good buffet restaurant on International Drive.  Well, I have never tried one there, and have no idea.  So any locals or frequent visitors to Orlando would know about where we should go?

Thanks.

B


----------



## dlca1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Texas De Brazil is pretty amazing. Not your typical buffet. Is also a bit pricey.

http://www.texasdebrazil.com/location/orlando
http://www.yelp.com/biz/texas-de-brazil-orlando

There is also a similar place called Fogo de Chao that recently opened. I haven't tried it yet, but have heard good things about this chain in other states.

http://www.fogodechao.com/index.php?id=546


----------



## chriskre (Nov 26, 2012)

Golden Corral.
It's not on I-Drive but close on 535.


----------



## dwojo (Nov 26, 2012)

dlca1 said:


> Texas De Brazil is pretty amazing. Not your typical buffet. Is also a bit pricey.
> 
> http://www.texasdebrazil.com/location/orlando
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/texas-de-brazil-orlando
> ...


I have eaten lunch at Fogo de Chao in Scottsdale and the food on a par with Texas de Brazil.


----------



## nydvc (Nov 26, 2012)

We never did this before but the last trip we went to Sizzler and had a $5 buffet breakfast plus a couple of bucks for the coffee or drink which was  fine. We did it twice because we had a bacon fiend with us. We would do it again also.


----------



## nydvc (Nov 26, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Golden Corral.
> It's not on I-Drive but close on 535.



Hi Chriskre!!!


----------



## spencersmama (Nov 26, 2012)

Sweet Tomatoes is good if you want healthier fare.  It's a big salad bar and soup place.  They have some baked goods and pasta also.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 26, 2012)

dlca1 said:


> Texas De Brazil is pretty amazing. Not your typical buffet. Is also a bit pricey.
> 
> http://www.texasdebrazil.com/location/orlando
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/texas-de-brazil-orlando
> ...



I agree! Excellent choice-we love Texas de Brazil!


----------



## chriskre (Nov 26, 2012)

nydvc said:


> Hi Chriskre!!!



Hola.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 29, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Golden Corral.
> It's not on I-Drive but close on 535.



And we will be meeting there Jan 21st --- will you bet here then?


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 29, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Golden Corral.



 Sorry, I just threw up a little in my mouth when I read that.  "Not a fan" would be an understatement!

Kurt


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 30, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> Sorry, I just threw up a little in my mouth when I read that.  "Not a fan" would be an understatement!
> 
> Kurt



To each his own


----------



## javabean (Dec 4, 2012)

+1 for Texas de Brazil. Expensive but wonderful and unique. Your meal is free if it is within a few days of your birthday. Haven't tried any other Brazilian steak house but plan to go to Nelore Churrascaria this winter as we scored a 2/1 Groupon for there recently. 

Also +1 for Sweet Tomatoes. We have been there a number of times. 

Looking forward to other suggestions on this thread. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Dori (Dec 4, 2012)

We love Sweet Tomatoes and- gasp!- Golden Corral. We've done Brazilian steak house here in Toronto, but don't eat enough to justify the price. It is delicious though. Bahama Breeze looks nice,(on 535 and I-4) near International,  although we have never been there. Maybe someone can chime in on this resaurant.

Dori


----------



## tobyk (Dec 6, 2012)

*Bahama Breeze definitely an island feel*

We have eaten at the one in Vegas. It is a block or two off the Strip in the vicinity of Wyndham Grand Desert. Nice atmosphere. We had coffee salad and dessert. All were excellent and we wished we had time to go back. We will definitely visit the one in Orlando.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 6, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> And we will be meeting there Jan 21st --- will you bet here then?



Unfortunately not.
I'll be there this next week though at the BG Fountains and in Feb during Presidents week at Westgate for the American Lung Association convention at Disney.

Will you by chance be hanging around those weeks?  Would love to meet you at the Golden Corral.


----------



## Travelclam (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay, so here was what happened:  we tried to have the breakfast buffet at Golden Corral on Friday morning, and it was closed.  It only offers the breakfast buffet for Sat and Sun.  We didn't go back as we were not in anywhere close to one subsequently.  Some of us are not big meat eaters, so the Texas de Brazil was voted out.  We ended up trying the Bahama Breeze, but it wasn't a buffet. Oh well, sometimes it's just difficult to plan ahead when it comes to food, and with 6 people in a group.  We had fun though; that's what counts.


----------

